# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tham quan Dubai - Thành phố của những kỳ quan kiến trúc

## Golden Tours

*Tham quan Dubai – thành phố của những kỳ quan kiến trúc**DUBAI – ABU DHABI – SAFARI* *5 ngày – 4 đêm**Khởi hành: 30/8 – 2/9/2013

*
Là một là một thành phố đồng thời là một trong bảy tiểu vương quốc của Các Tiểu Vương quốc Ả Rập Thống nhất(UAE), nằm ở phía Nam của vịnh Ba Tư thuộc bán đảo Ả Rập, *t**hành phố Dubai* với những nét cổ xưa và hiện đại, bằng những tòa nhà chọc trời, khách sạn hạng sang, các khu mua sắm sầm uất, các công trình xa xỉ,…tiếp tục thu hút hàng triệu du khách tới đây nghỉ ngơi, giải trí hàng năm.

*NGÀY 01 : TP.HCM – DUBAI   * 
Đoàn tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi Dubai.

*NGÀY 02 : DUBAI (Ăn ba bữa)*
Đến Dubai, Qúy khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. Ăn sáng. Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan:
·         *Tòa tháp Buri Khalifa* - chuyến thămbắt đầu trong khu vực tiếp tân The Mall Dubai. Trongsuốt cuộc hành trình, quý khách sẽđược giải trí, được cung cấp thông tinvề lịch sửkỳ lạ của Dubai và những câu chuyệnhấp dẫnliên quan đến quá trình xây dựng Tháp Burj Khalifa. Đến nơi, du khách sẽ thưởng lãm toàn cảnh sa mạc, thành phố với không gian 360-độ.



·         *Chụp hình đảo nhân tạo cây cọJumeirah*, với khoảng 60.000 cư dân và ít nhất 50.000 công nhân làm việc trong 32 khách sạn và tiêu tốn khoảng 12,3 tỷ USD.



·         *Chụp hình khách sạn 7 sao Burj Al Arab* sang trọng bậc nhất của Dubai và Thế giới, đã có lúc giá phòng mỗi đêm lên đến 27.000USD/phòng.



·         *Thánh đường hồi giáo Jumeirah, khu Phố Cổ Bastakiya* 



·         *Cung điện Sheikh, vịnh Dubai creek, khách sạn đẹp như cung điện Atlantis the Palm.*
·         *Tham quan và mua sắm tại các khu trung tâm thương mại Dubai mall. * 
Ăn tối, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn

*NGÀY 03 : DUBAI – ABU DHABI  (Ăn ba bữa)*
Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Khởi hành đi tham quan thủ đô của Các Tiểu Vương Quốc Ả Rập Thống Nhất Abu Dhabi: 
·         *Thánh đường Sheikh Zayed,* ngôi thánh đường hồi giáo lớn nhất Thế giới.



·         *Tham quan và chụp hình cung điện Emirates
*

·         *Trụ sở của hội đồng liên bang quốc gia, Nhà thờ hồi giáo Grand Mosque, Khu chợ bán thảm đặc trưng của Dubai.*
Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*NGÀY 04 : DUBAI - SAFARI (Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tự do khám phá thành phố Dubai. Ăn trưa, xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan:    
·         *Sa mạc Safari,* Qúy khách sẽ trải nghiệm những điều thú vị trên sa mạc khi ngồi trên xe với các tay lái điêu luyện và chuyên nghiệp sẽ đưa du khách đến với chuyến hành trình đầy hấp dẫn và thú vị: trượt cát, cưỡi lạc đà, ngắm mặt trời lặn, và thử các hình xăm trên tay hoặc chân với các hoa văn độc đáo Henna,…
Ăn tối ngoài trời và thưởng thức màn múa bụng Tanura hấp dẫn với vũ điệu Ả Rập chuyên nghiệp

*NGÀY 05 : DUBAI – VIỆT NAM (Ăn sáng)* 
Dùng điểm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về TP.HCM. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chuyến tham quan.
*
Giá tour trọn gói:…VNĐ/khách**33.467.000 VNĐ (dịch vụ) + 2.093.000 VNĐ (thuế) = 35.560.000 VNĐ/khách*(Áp dụng đoàn từ 15 khách trở lên)*
Bao gồm:*
-          Vé máy bay quốc tế khứ hồi: SGN – Dubai – SGN.
-          Phí an ninh, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường 2.093.000VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé).
-          Visa nhập cảnh Dubai.
-          Khách sạn 4 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
-          *Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp cho khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên).* Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.  
-          Ăn uống tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-          Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm.
-          Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, ba lô du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.
*
Không bao gồm:*
-          Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất trên 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN).
-          Tham quan ngoài chương trình, các chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại,…
-          Phụ thu phòng đơn: *6.100.000 VNĐ/khách*.
-          Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (105.000 VNĐ/ người/ ngày).
-          *Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).*
*
Ghi chú*:
-          Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (ngủ chung với người lớn).
-          Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-          Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
-          _Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình._
*
Kính Chúc Qúy Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ* *
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
**Công ty Golden Tours** 
Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787
 Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC Xem 
 Email:  info@goldentours.vn - sales@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn*

----------

